# MAC Pigment Set



## alexh3118 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Everybody!

  	I just saw on Temptali.com a pigment set (Smoky Thrillseekers)  and I went on the MAC.com.au website and im not sure if its been released/ will be availible in Aus or N.Z. Does anybody have more information on this set?? 

  	Heres the link
http://www.temptalia.com/mac-smoky-thrillseekers-pigmentsglitter-set


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 8, 2010)

Yep these should be released in the next couple of weeks... the holiday collections are always released in stages


----------



## alexh3118 (Nov 9, 2010)

WOOO! thankyou, now I can invest in some pigments


----------



## Redaddict (Nov 9, 2010)

According to the MA I spoke to, they will be released here on Monday... can't wait!


----------



## emzjovi (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone know what price they will be?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 14, 2010)

I think last year they were $65AUD....


----------

